# SamStar - The new addition :)



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eeeeee, 
Iv got a new addition to the clan.

Her names Sam, 
Shes a 9 yr old, chestnut, TB X ID, 
Iv only got her on loan, but, it was either i had her on loan or my friend would have to sell her. She brought her 3 years ago (as skin and bone) with the intention of feeding her up & doing alot with her, but 3 weeks later she ended up with a youngster so sam just got left.

Im either very brave, or very stupid trying to 'start' a 9 year old. She was professionally broken as a 4 year old apparently but has pretty much done sod all ever since, both with my friend and her previous owner. Weve been taking it one step at a time and weve still got everyday things like traffic etc to meet, but so far weve walked to the end of the coul-de-sac and stood watching some traffic go by so fingers crossed itll all be plain sailing.

Sam when my friend brought her:










Sam now:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Stunning  Gorgeous colours, same as my shetland pony


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it helps I have a 9yo project.

I couldnt even get near her to begin with. Couldnt tie her up. Rugs were really scary. 
Used until 4yo (ride and drive) then broodmare then I picked her up even more stupidly at market with her colt who I then sold.

Turning into a great ponio. Hackney x welsh nutjob


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

PHEW! 

I dont feel so crazy now! 
sams build abit backwards, the longer you leave her unridden the more of a donkey she becomes. if you ride her 4 days in a row by the end of it, its like sitting on an atomic bomb...you it IS going to explode, its just a case of when!! 

Your neddy is beautiful


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

She looks lovely, take your time, I'm sure you'll both have lots of fun.


----------



## cjelome (Dec 5, 2011)

She was professionally broken as a 4 year old apparently but has pretty much done sod all ever since, both with my friend and her previous owner.


----------

